# ABT's and WBT's



## john3198 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's a shot of the ABT's and WBT's that just went on the smoker. WBT's (Woosie Buffalo Turds - for those that cant handle the heat!) are the large Anahiems ones on the right. 



They are mostly stuffed with herbed cream cheese and smoked ham. Some smoked ham and Colby/Jack.

Hope the Anahiem's work - never tried them before.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good. Dont forget the finished Pics...............


----------



## fire it up (Dec 13, 2009)

Ahhhh.....wondered what a WBT was.
This past year I grew some japs for the same reason, my Sister thinks black pepper is spicy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I grew jalapenos that had all the flavor and absolutely no heat.
Some people...go figure...


----------



## john3198 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm gonn grow some of those next spring. Saw a varity called "Fooled You" that you would swear were Jalapenos, but are not hot.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 13, 2009)

ABT's and WBT's are done.........



Anahiems are a bit dropy

WBT on left. We'll see tomorrow if they are any good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice. I gotta try some of those.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice end result ya cooked up! What is the deal with the grapes on the smoker, next to the finished product? smoked grapes??


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks laurel you beat me to it. The grapes were on the smoker. Ok come clean with it what the heck are the grapes doing there. Come on............


----------



## john3198 (Dec 15, 2009)

Busted
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I posted a grape thread on the Fruit section, but here's the story. We had some smoked grapes a while back at Emeril's in New Orleans as part of a dessert. I had never heard of them. Talked to the chef, and he said they did them in their smoker for 20 min or so.

I made a batch a few days ago that were killer. About 20 min at the end of the smoke - temps down 200-235 or so. Sweet and smoky. Not cooked at all. 

The batch in this picture turned out TERRIBLE
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Following the more is better theory, I left them on a bit longer - maybe 30 min, and the temps were probably higher since I was earlier in the smoke. The grapes lost all their color and the only thing you could taste was smoke.

This was all over Hickory, I should add. Wonder what apple woud do? Gotta try that (tough to find Apple down here). 


So........try it, you'll like it, but don't over do it. See the Fruit post for how they should look when done correctly - still nice and red.

Let me know how they come out.

By the way, the WBT's with anahiems came out OK. A little tough. Gotta try another mild chili next - maybe problano.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 15, 2009)

Smoked grapes. Would have never thought that would be good.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

WBT's now there's something I gotta try.  Not a fan of heat myself.  Not that I don't like it, it's just that I'm miserable for the next 12 hours if I eat anything hot.  

I know very little about peppers, so Anaheim's are not hot?  Guess I'm off to research the scovile scale.  Hmmm why didn't I think of that before now?


----------



## john3198 (Dec 15, 2009)

Dude - Correct, Anaheims (also called Bananas) are not hot. There are lots of mild peppers out there. 

If you can grow your own, check out something called "Fooled You". Looks like a Jalapeno, but no heat. The clip below is from Tomato Growers Supply

http://www.tomatogrowers.com/hot2.htm





Larger View *Fooled You Hybrid #9314* (30 seeds) *$3.30* 
Truly a jalapeno pepper for gringos, this one has no heat, but still retains the essential flavor of a jalapeno. Peppers look like normal jalapenos except they are a little larger at 3.25 inches long. The fruit is thick-walled and heavy, and like other jalapenos, is borne in profusion. This variety is perfect for making mild salsas or using in Mexican dishes served to children or others who do not tolerate spicy food. 65 days. Click Here for Large Quantity Pricing. 

Also great for showing off..........Geez, look at that guy chugging Jalapenos
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I will try to grow these next spring.

Good hunting!


----------

